
Ask HN: How to start learning React and React native? - dhellryder
I am a novice developer. I am currently learning Javascript from Udemy. I want to learn React and React Native to get a job in these technologies. So can anyone guide me about some courses or walkthrough about how to become a Reactjs and React Native Developer??<p>Thanks.
======
christopher8827
Learn React from Udemy?

